

Boeing Dreamliner Fire Shuts Heathrow as Second 787 Aborts Trip - anaptdemise
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-07-12/london-heathrow-suspends-flights-after-fire-involving-boeing-787.html

======
mzs
Some better articles:

[http://www.airlinereporter.com/2013/07/ethiopian-
boeing-787-...](http://www.airlinereporter.com/2013/07/ethiopian-
boeing-787-dreamliner-fire-closes-heathrow/)

[http://www.aviationweek.com/Article.aspx?id=/article-
xml/awx...](http://www.aviationweek.com/Article.aspx?id=/article-
xml/awx_07_12_2013_p0-596731.xml)

